# Happily away for so long, now IBS-C is back!



## Bill Z (Feb 22, 2009)

Perhaps it's revenge for not coming back on the forum to tell you guys I found something that worked?So, I started taking Flax meal around the last time I visited the place, and found that it helped me like nothing else did, in fact it was so powerful I found myself taking less than the recommended amount! Then the Flax meal spoiled like it often does, and I just settled on eating 2 large bowls of Nature's Path Flax Plus Cereal, every day, along with other improvements such as: lots of water every day, chewing more thoroughly, less refined sugar, an apple every day (another big help), less coffee (excessive coffee dries me out and slows down bowel contractions.) All of these measures, combined, worked really well. I'm guilty for not even bothering to log on here, and announce that I found a way to beat my severe constipation. Maybe that's why it came back now, ruining my life again.So I've crashed again with severe IBS-C, and can't have a complete bowel movement. I've resorted to taking Milk of Magnesia 3 times in the last two weeks... and it hasn't helped like it used to. The thing is... I reach a point, even with MOM, where I simply cannot pass any more stool. I just hit this "brick wall" pretty early. Anything I try after that point doesn't work. In the meantime I continue with the Flax Plus cereal, an apple every day, lots of water, less coffee, and *it's not working this time!*I'm going to try and get the real deal--ground up Flax Meal--tomorrow, and see if that can get me going again. If that doesn't work, I'll have to try something else. It appears as if MOM won't save me this time.Are there any other "quick, once-in-a-while" solutions to severe constipation? I hear Castor Oil is good for the rare occasion and _it just flat-out works, no matter what_. I really need to get a clean out, and Magnesium is not gonna work, enemas are probably not gonna help much... so let's say Flax Meal can't get it going... what other "emergency" options are out there? I'm thinking Castor Oil is a possibility?? I've never tried it before.Lemme know,Bill


----------



## Bill Z (Feb 22, 2009)

I was just reading some posts on here that say the high fiber solution for severe constipation is a bad idea, which was just what I was going to try (Flax Meal helped amazingly, last time I had severe C.) I mean the MOM hasn't been working well for me lately, and I have kidney concerns (I've had foamy urine for a while of unknown cause, but my kidney enzymes are fine), so I don't wanna keep taking that stuff...What else could I take, if not the Flax Meal or another fiber-based product?? I don't like the stimulant laxatives like Dulcolax, Fleet enemas are disappointing, Miralax bloats but does little else, I take stool softeners all the time so that's not gonna work...


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I know you said magnesium wouldn't help.But have you ever tried one of those little 10 ounce bottles of liquid Magnesium Citrate?They effected me almost the same as drinking a gallon of go lytle prep.Turned everything in my colon to pure liquid, I was in the bathroom more then a dozen times during the night.


----------



## Bill Z (Feb 22, 2009)

sirjohn said:


> I know you said magnesium wouldn't help.But have you ever tried one of those little 10 ounce bottles of liquid Magnesium Citrate?They effected me almost the same as drinking a gallon of go lytle prep.Turned everything in my colon to pure liquid, I was in the bathroom more then a dozen times during the night.


Are you sure that's safe? I did mention I'm a bit paranoid about my kidneys, seeing as I've had foamy urine of unknown cause for a while... as we know, excess magnesium can be unsafe for people with potential kidney problems. I just want to play it safe, y'know?I'm thinking Castor Oil, at the least, would be easier on the kidneys?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Bill i remember you--sorry you're having problems now. that's so frustrating isn't it--finding something that works and then suddenly it doesn't. i googled castor oil and wow--it does sound like it would work but it sounds awfully strong--stimulates both the small and large intestine and cleans everything out. http://www.puristat.com/constipation/castoroil.aspxi've been going through a really bad week myself--the ibs waxing i guess, like the moon--the only thing that helped me this week was ducolax although i know you said you didn't like ducolax. it is the one lax i can count on to never fail. and of course like sir john suggested mag citrate never fails either.i can understand your concerns about kidneys. hopefully you've seen a dr about the foamy urine thing..you mentioned fleet enemas. they never really worked for me either--at least not just one--not enough fluid in there. what does work for me is using the big ol enema bag and warm water--either a half bag full or else a whole bag. that cleans everything out.good luck! sure do hope you can find some relief. and maybe once you get unplugged and get through this bad patch your regular routine will start working again.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I've been off the mom for almost 2 weeks just took 2 table spoons today.I've been using the bag enema almost every day as a replacement for the mom recently.My last enema didn't seem to produce as much stoole as it usually does. I felt cleaned out though, but was thinking just the mirilax wasn't bringing the stoole down as much for the enema to pull out.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The stuff in Go-Lytely is the same stuff that is in Miralax and that isn't a magnesium based osmotic, so that may be a better bet (Miralax usually has less taste so may be easier to get down) than something like magnesium citrate or other colonoscopy prep type things. Usually the magnesium citrate preps are OK again if it is a one off thing, not doing it all the time. But the Miralax may get you the results without the magesium.Some people will use castor oil or even mineral oil to get things going. Castor oil has some vitamins in it that are fat soluble and you can over do it if you did it every day, and mineral oil tends to prevent you from absorbing some of those fat soluble vitamins, but either as a one off shouldn't be a problem, just if you relied on them for daily BMs.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

How many cap fulls of miralax would you have to take to get the go lytley effect? And would you have to drink a gallon of water with it?They gave me 2 other pills to take with the go lytley when I took it for prep.I think one was bismeth.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.yafferuden.com/html/colonoscopy_preparation.html has a miralax colonoscopy prep directions.You might not need a full clean out if you are just needing to get things moving so you could start less then work up. (like 1/4 or 1/2 of the total and see how it goes, then if that doesn't work then take more) After all you probably don't need to run all the way to clear diarrhea if you aren't getting scoped.Dulcolax is what they have with this one. Bisacodyl is what that is, not Bismuth. Bismuth is usually in diarrhea treatments, and isn't used with laxatives.


----------



## Gutsygal (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi - thought I'd add my two cents worth as one who has been away since March or so. I still suffer intermittently with IBS-C but not so much. You mentioned Miralax - I just suggest you go easy on that too. When my dr. recommended it I overdid it and got too cleaned out.You also mentioned ground flax seed. Will you give that a try? It may help. You never know. If your gut is anything like mine, it is unpredictable. I'm so sorry you've hit this impasse and encourage you to keep trying! Take care.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Try steeping flax seeds overnight in a cup of water and drink the juice the next morning.Try spoons of honey - that's really good - works for me but I have an allergy to honey - try spoons of molasses.Raw spinach has helped me.Or try like a lot of people on here - magnesium tablets.Failing all this - water enemas - special kits you get off the internet or from a chemist - that really cleans you out.But I agree - I find things work for a while then they quit.Let us know what does eventually work for you.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes Bisacodyl that's it. I'm not to good with names sometimes.It's amazing how a bigger dose of miralax will turn your stools to liquid.As I'm on a lower dose of 2 cap fulls a day, and that doesn't seem to do to much. Unless I take another laxative with it.


----------



## Bill Z (Feb 22, 2009)

janetmtt said:


> Try steeping flax seeds overnight in a cup of water and drink the juice the next morning.Try spoons of honey - that's really good - works for me but I have an allergy to honey - try spoons of molasses.Raw spinach has helped me.Or try like a lot of people on here - magnesium tablets.Failing all this - water enemas - special kits you get off the internet or from a chemist - that really cleans you out.But I agree - I find things work for a while then they quit.Let us know what does eventually work for you.


When I was using the flax meal--several months ago now--I was using about 1 tablespoon of it in soy milk, and stirring it a little. I did this for about 1-2 weeks straight and found I was getting the urge to go almost every two days, the BMs were usually complete, and I could feel a lot of "activity" down there. Which is partly why I quit.. the stuff was a bit too uncomfortable. But it did work. After that, I just stuck with a cereal that had flax in it, and that was a lot more gentle but still effective.I'm not sure what advantage steeping it would do.. I guess to soften the hard pieces of seed.. but then don't you need the roughage?What good would honey do?I'll try the Flax Meal again tomorrow and let you guys know if there's any updates.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Think the honey "softens" things - I know if I take it and especially a lot (have to be careful as I do have problems with it for some reason) it does make me go.If you steep the flax seeds and drink the juice - it's a bit like taking an oil - helps lubricate which means if you eat a fibre cereal it's helping "oil" your insides and guess it means you're not overloading on the stuff.


----------



## Bill Z (Feb 22, 2009)

janetmtt said:


> Think the honey "softens" things - I know if I take it and especially a lot (have to be careful as I do have problems with it for some reason) it does make me go.If you steep the flax seeds and drink the juice - it's a bit like taking an oil - helps lubricate which means if you eat a fibre cereal it's helping "oil" your insides and guess it means you're not overloading on the stuff.


So far, and it's my second day using the 2 tablespoons of flax meal w/ soy (just like I had it months ago, to great effect) I can't say it's had that "explosive" impact I was expecting. perhaps I should give it more time before saying "it's lost it's magic"? So, I don't know what's going on with that. I always follow the correct protocol--lots of water w/ high fiber, and so on. The only thing I can think of right now is maybe I'm just overdoing the fiber and that's working against me now, rather than for me.As far as flax "juice"--you're aware one doesn't have to steep the seeds to get the oil, right? They sell Flaxseed Oil by the bottle. I've been taking the one without lignans for months now, primarily for Omega3. But I have heard it helps with constipation. Can't say I've ever noticed any such effect from Flaxseed Oil.. although maybe the fact that I soak it onto bread, rather than drinking it straight, is the reason?? Anyone??


----------



## lampuiho (Oct 13, 2009)

Just an apple for you? I have at least 6 pieces of fruit a day and that does not do the job!


----------



## Bill Z (Feb 22, 2009)

lampuiho said:


> Just an apple for you? I have at least 6 pieces of fruit a day and that does not do the job!


One apple a day does not do the job, but it helps somewhat.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Why not take a look at www.earthclinic.com - there are some very good suggestions on there for all sorts of problems.


----------



## Bill Z (Feb 22, 2009)

janetmtt said:


> Why not take a look at www.earthclinic.com - there are some very good suggestions on there for all sorts of problems.


I just went there. I found the advice on supplements to be complex, confusing, and contrary to a lot of what I've learned, and practice. Any time a website suggests changing my entire diet and swapping out all existing supplements for different ones, it's a turn-off for me...


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I found it useful. But each to their own I guess.


----------



## Bill Z (Feb 22, 2009)

Just thought I would add that, once again, Flaxmeal (2 tbsps per day) has helped me get back on track. I really think that some of you would benefit greatly from it. The only think is it can be quite uncomfortable at times, but for me, it's even more tolerable than Miralax--fewer cramps.So yes, Flaxmeal works, and it works well.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

What's flaxmeal - is it ground flax seeds or something different? I'm in the UK so we may call it ground flax which is a bit like a powder.


----------



## Bill Z (Feb 22, 2009)

janetmtt said:


> What's flaxmeal - is it ground flax seeds or something different? I'm in the UK so we may call it ground flax which is a bit like a powder.


It's just ground flax seeds, that's all.


----------



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

Gutsygirl,About Miralax,At the beginning it worked so well . Then I had a couple of attacks with the level of pain that you feel it's better to die than to experience this kind of pain. Real agony. I followed my diet strictly so I decided to drop Miralax. In a couple of days I recovered. Now I take it very rarely.I feel like yes it helps with Bowel M but on a daily basis it irritates the colon lining. Kathleen, Am I right?.


----------

